# Doing an RMA with XFX - What can I expect?



## linkin (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm just about ready to finalize my RMA for my 4850 with XFX. I have the address and everything, bought some stuff to package it in. How long will i be waiting for my replacement to arrive? I'm in Australia, and i've been told to send the card to XFX's Hong Kong RMA Centre, for which i have the address.

Major EDIT:

Long story short, XFX moved location and my RMA has taken twice as long as normal. but now they have sent a replacement, and the support has always been helpful, my questions answered and their recommendations given. They are truly helpful, the only downside was the amount of time it took and how they failed to notfiy me they were moving until after i sent the card.

But I am still going to buy XFX products. I already have a 5770  and hopefully, in a future build of mine, i will be using an XFX motherboard


----------



## susik89 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry for total offtopic but how was that 4850 doing ? I'm considering buying one for 1280x1024.


----------



## linkin (Jan 5, 2010)

Not a problem, for 1280x1024 they are great.

Might be better to get a 5750 for 5770 for DX11. 5770 performs the same as a 4870, so my guess is that a 5750 is equal to a 4850.

But why would get a 4850 when you have a GTX 275? It is vastly superior.


----------



## jasonwow (Jan 5, 2010)

ehh it took awhile when i rmaed my 4650 took about 4-5 weeks to get it back by then i bought a new grphics card thought

edit yes it was xfx


----------



## linkin (Jan 5, 2010)

4-5 weeks... 

I guess i will buy myself another card in the meantime. that's what sucks about not having a mobo with integrated graphics...
still, it was free, so i can't complain


----------



## jasonwow (Jan 5, 2010)

it was around easter so that might have affected it 
but yah i bought a graphics card the 2nd week in


----------



## susik89 (Jan 5, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Not a problem, for 1280x1024 they are great.
> 
> Might be better to get a 5750 for 5770 for DX11. 5770 performs the same as a 4870, so my guess is that a 5750 is equal to a 4850.
> 
> But why would get a 4850 when you have a GTX 275? It is vastly superior.



its for my parents pc, and im looking for something ~$100, gl with your rma btw i hope it all goes smooth and fast


----------



## linkin (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks. My borther has declined to lend me his 4670, so i guess i'll be buying a $30 used card off ebay


----------



## ultipig (Jan 5, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Thanks. My borther has declined to lend me his 4670, so i guess i'll be buying a $30 used card off ebay



Are you gonna buy something that will support some light gaming or just to let you view information? (Just curious)


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 5, 2010)

My current XFX RMA is pending "diagnosis". Waiting to hear back from a tech.

I'm hoping the card will fail for them because it works for a day or so then loses
signal to the monitor. Hope they don't say there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay! My graphics card failed! My graphics card failed!



			
				XFX MICHAELC said:
			
		

> *Your recent returns ref: XCR36744 has recently completed the testing process with the following status: {HXH045100 = FAULTY}*


----------



## linkin (Jan 6, 2010)

So what are they planning to send you or have they not disclosed it? Hopefully, when i send mine in for repair, they won't have any 4850 cards/parts left, so they will send me a 4870 

Lol, i'm dreaming.

FYI: The 79xx cards were always faulty, whether they were AGP or PCI-E. maybe that's why only XFX sold them? i'm sure you can google the horror stoties of the XFX 7900GS/7950GT cards. someone got 4 dud replacements in a row.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Orly? Mine worked flawlessly for a solid 2 years. Then just gave up I guess. 

Here's the link. $180.63 shipped on 2/11/2007. lol
XFX GeForce 7900GS EXTREME

Newegg reviews were stellar for this particular card.

Here's an interesting article about this card too. 
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/945/xfx_geforce_7900gs_extreme_an_overclocking_prince/index.html

It was a great card, and I never saw it's full potential because it was bottlenecked by an Athlon 64 4000+ and 2 gigs of DDR.

EDIT: I did ask for more info on the RMA but haven't heard back. 
I'll just have to see what I get I guess.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Jan 6, 2010)

Bodaggit23 said:


> Yay! My graphics card failed! My graphics card failed!



Lol, that's something you don't hear everyday.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Lol, that's something you don't hear everyday.



I know, and I'm not sure there will be another time that I would get to say it, so I said it.


----------



## Dystopia (Jan 14, 2010)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Lol, that's something you don't hear everyday.



When/if mine dies, you will here it again  Seriously.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 14, 2010)

My card arrived at my door on Tuesday, but I was not home to sign for it.

I called Fedex and asked if I could come pick it up, and they said "No, we must make a minimum of 3 attempts to deliver before you can schedule to pick it up".

I said "but I won't be home the next two days either, I'll be at work."

"Sorry sir, the soonest you can pick up your package is Friday".

Where is the sense in that? I told them I won't be there, but they're gonna send a courier anyway, to physically drive to my house, 2 MORE TIMES, and put the note on my door...


----------



## linkin (Jan 14, 2010)

What? How thick can people get, especially shipping companies...

Anyway, sent off my 4850 the other day. XFX support have been nothing but helpful. The 8600gt can actually play GTA IV  which provesthat it is a very CPU intensive game.

Will they deliver on saturday? i know you guys get saturday delivery over there. lucky.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 15, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Will they deliver on saturday? i know you guys get saturday delivery over there. lucky.



No, turns out they bumped the delivery date at the last moment.

Finally got it today. I updated  my post.

The only hassle was with FedEx. Pathetic really, what they pulled.

After I arranged to pick it up tomorrow, I sent them a rather expressive 
email of what I thought of them making me wait the extra 2 days for my package.

They sent a reply, stating they were going to put it back on a truck again tomorrow!!! 
For a 4th attempt!!!

I called again and told them about the email, and they said "what?!" 
They immediately called to my local "Ground" station and the lady said she would 
hold the package as soon as the driver got back so I could pick it up tonight, which she did, and which I did. Retarded FedEx.


----------



## linkin (Jan 15, 2010)

well have fun with your new gpu. its a 9500gt isnt it?


----------



## mx344 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wierd, haha for me they just drop my crap by the door, dont have to sign or anything. 

Even with my whole build, lol 700$ worth of computer parts on my door step, (was at school), haha well, its a good thing not many ppl travel through my neighborhood.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 15, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> well have fun with your new gpu. its a 9500gt isnt it?



Indeed. 
http://www.computerforum.com/166280-geforce-7900-gs-extreme-5.html#post1400125



mx344 said:


> Wierd, haha for me they just drop my crap by the door, dont have to sign or anything.
> 
> Even with my whole build, lol 700$ worth of computer parts on my door step, (was at school), haha well, its a good thing not many ppl travel through my neighborhood.



They've done that to me too, FedEx and UPS both.

But, RMA's required signatures, thus more hoops. They still didn't need to make me wait...


----------



## daisymtc (Jan 15, 2010)

mx344 said:


> Wierd, haha for me they just drop my crap by the door, dont have to sign or anything.
> 
> Even with my whole build, lol 700$ worth of computer parts on my door step, (was at school), haha well, its a good thing not many ppl travel through my neighborhood.



In that case, you can "claim" you haven't recieve them and ask their insurance to pay you


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 15, 2010)

daisymtc said:


> In that case, you can "claim" you haven't recieve them and ask their insurance to pay you



I thought about doing that when they left my $500 Marshall amp head on my door step. The box had a huge full sized picture of the amp on it...any dishonest guitar player driving by could have easily just grabbed it..

Ultimately, I didn't have the balls.


----------



## Gooberman (Jan 15, 2010)

mx344 said:


> Wierd, haha for me they just drop my crap by the door, dont have to sign or anything.
> 
> Even with my whole build, lol 700$ worth of computer parts on my door step, (was at school), haha well, its a good thing not many ppl travel through my neighborhood.



lol last year i was at school came home was walking up my 300ft driveway it was all wet and rainy and a good 100 feet up i see a box tossed off to the right that said newegg on there, i was pissed off lol     (WAS my new mouse and keyboard that all ready broke >:[)


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 15, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> lol last year i was at school came home was walking up my 300ft driveway it was all wet and rainy and a good 100 feet up i see a box tossed off to the right that said newegg on there, i was pissed off lol     (WAS my new mouse and keyboard that all ready broke >:[)


Ouch


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 15, 2010)

Also, about the main subject, this would be a good cheap replacement card while you wait: http://cgi.ebay.com/Nvidia-GeForce-8400-HP-5189-2514-128M-TIGERCAT-PCI-EXP_W0QQitemZ360226505304QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_Video_TV_Cards?hash=item53df2c4258
I have the exact same one myself. Same card, same seller, and I'm pretty sure it was just a previous version of the same listing. I've only had it for a couple months, but it's worked for that long, and I guess that's actually more than the amount of time that you'll need it for.  I know that it doesn't match my sig, and that it's not the best card, but I have it in another computer and it works for basic uses.


----------



## linkin (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got an 8600GT already.


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 16, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> I've got an 8600GT already.


Oh, nevermid....


----------



## linkin (Jan 16, 2010)

But i will have a 5770 in a few days


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 17, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> But i will have a 5770 in a few days


Wait, they're replacing it with a 5770? I thought they still manufactured the 4850?


----------



## linkin (Jan 30, 2010)

no no, i bought myself a 5770 because the 8600gt is a piece of crap. As of yet, XFX haven't recieved my 4850. My system is out of action too because my psu and/or mobo are fried (GAAAAH why did i have to open the case when i didn't need to!!! if i waited one more day i would've have my 5770) so now i have a 600w thermaltake in the mail, hopefully it gets here monday.


----------



## spynoodle (Jan 31, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> no no, i bought myself a 5770 because the 8600gt is a piece of crap. As of yet, XFX haven't recieved my 4850. My system is out of action too because my psu and/or mobo are fried (GAAAAH why did i have to open the case when i didn't need to!!! if i waited one more day i would've have my 5770) so now i have a 600w thermaltake in the mail, hopefully it gets here monday.


Okay. Now I see. The 5770 seems pretty sweet though. Congratz!


----------



## linkin (Jan 31, 2010)

Well i don't know yet  PSU and/or mobo dead... new psu should arrive today. (yay i finally got a powersupply that isn't an el cheapo!)


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 2, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Well i don't know yet  PSU and/or mobo dead... new psu should arrive today. (yay i finally got a powersupply that isn't an el cheapo!)


lol


----------



## linkin (Mar 20, 2010)

Bumping my old thread, got new information.

XFX moved location, thus didn't recieve my card for a while longer. But now, they have sent a replacement, i sent the card to them on the 12th of jan 2010, it is now the 20th of march 2010. I'd call that a long RMA, but let's not forget that this was just after a holiday season, and easter is approaching soon.

Still, on a 1 to 10 scale of this RMA, I would give this a 7, mainly because they knew they were moving location and didn't notify me til after i sent the card.

Still, XFX's staff were very helpful, the only complaint is that occasionally you didn't get the same person replying to your questions, and it seems that they don't read the reast of the support ticket.

If anyone had any doubts buying an XFX product for the warranty, forget about them and get what you want! The warranty is worth it!


----------



## FATALiiTYz (Mar 20, 2010)

But isn't Hong Kong along way for an RMA? I mean Asus has five or so RMA centers situated in Australia and I happened to live only 250kms away from one of them. From the day I sent off my Laptop it only took 3 working days  Not that the service isn't bad, but why can't they have an RMA center in AU?


----------



## linkin (Mar 20, 2010)

Fatal1tyXx said:


> But isn't Hong Kong along way for an RMA? I mean Asus has five or so RMA centers situated in Australia and I happened to live only 250kms away from one of them. From the day I sent off my Laptop it only took 3 working days  Not that the service isn't bad, but why can't they have an RMA center in AU?



XFX are Hong-Kong based, I'm guessing they have other centres in the US and Asia. Oh well, I'm getting a replacement card, that's all that matters 

EDIT: and a laptop is a complete system, i'm just sending one piece of hardware.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Mar 20, 2010)

linkin said:


> Oh well, I'm getting a replacement card, that's all that matters


Is that card still sold?


----------



## linkin (Mar 20, 2010)

Not yet, it is currently available to anyone with the best offer!


----------



## Buzz1927 (Mar 20, 2010)

linkin said:


> Not yet, it is currently available to anyone with the best offer!


Just wondering, thought you sold it a while back.


----------



## linkin (Mar 20, 2010)

Not yet, but you, Elimin8or and Candy are interested so far.


----------

